# Day out of Yankeetown. Huge Snook!!



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Day out of Yankeetown. Day started cold but warmed up a bit. The day turned out ok. Went offshore first but nothing at all happened. Here are some pics of what went on inshore.

Pretty good redfish but not keeper









Our fish









Not the same day but my buddy cought this snook in 36 degree weather


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Do the guys with guns still chase you off that bouy line?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Actually that day they watched us but didnt do anything to us lol


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool I fished there before and the guys from the nuclear side would run us of about every hour good fishing there though!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

O ya great fishing there...there was some other people there before we pulled up and they wernt catching on live shrimp. We started throwing gulp shrimp and they went crazy for that.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice snook man!! congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

It is my buddy cought it


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Your friend did good!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that snook looks frozen stiff :-?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya good size snook 42 inches and that was around 11 or 12ish in the day and it was like 36 degrees when he hooked up to it


----------

